# Who’s a 10?



## sealybobo (Jan 28, 2021)

I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?

Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence, 

And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

You mean, which ones do you lust over?


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2021)

At my last job ,I came in contact with some known celebrities. What you see on tv ,movies and magazines is along way from what they really look like.  Most were really nice. I was just the help.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You mean, which ones do you lust over?


No. I’m curious which celebrities you think are perfect.

Like I kno Chanel west coast and jlo aren’t tens but I can’t find anything wrong with them.

Another one I forgot was Beyoncé. In person she’s probably thicker than I like but on stage she seems perfect.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't recall ever seeing a 10, unless the scale was 1 -15- I used to have crush on Crystal Bowersox when she was on American idol, but I got over it and her- she's proved to be pretty much a ding bat- 

I remember when I was 21 or 22 I was working at a service station (before they became gas stations) and a girl came out from the restroom taking the key back to the office- something about her made me weak in the knees and I had to sit down in the car I was cleaning the back side windows on- whew!


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2021)

How about a young Cloris Leachman (RIP)?


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

I read years ago that TV adds about 20 lbs to a person- I've met a few celebrities and they are really just average looking, IMO- although, Danny Shirley (lead singer of Confederate Railroad) is a lot taller than I thought- I saw Ann Margaret up close on the ship I was on the Navy.  She was very petite and had freckles- a lot of freckles. She grew into quite a looker-


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> How about a young Cloris Leachman (RIP)?
> 
> View attachment 449675



The "celebrities" of today have nothing on the glamor girls from the past.  Nice pic.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

Priscilla lane was a honey


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

I had a teen age crush on Pollyanna


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

Sally Fields was a hottie


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

Natalie Woods was always a favorite


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I had a teen age crush on Pollyanna
> 
> View attachment 449680




I once got into a fight with one of my classmates  because he said he liked Annette Funicello more than I did.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 28, 2021)

Sophia Loren was a true beauty


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

I LOVED Annette Funicello when I was a kid


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I had a teen age crush on Pollyanna
> ...


I just posted that pic!


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 28, 2021)

Jayne Mansfield was Marilyn 2.0


----------



## noonereal (Jan 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty.



From her waste up, yes. Her ass is so fat though. 

Shakira comes to mind when I think perfection.


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I LOVED Annette Funicello when I was a kid
> 
> View attachment 449687




All of us Boomer guys did!


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2021)

I always had celebrity crushes on Ann Margret and Natalie Wood but their pictures have already been posted.


----------



## AMart (Jan 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


Yeah JLo still looks great. If you toss in Rihanna you have bring in Beyonce because those fan bases are at war. I think Rihanna's fan are called the Navy and with Beyonce the Beyhive or something like that. Grande has had too much work done, not real natural.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.



No, you're gay.

OoOooo...I can tell heeth thutch a thtud....


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I read years ago that TV adds about 20 lbs to a person- I've met a few celebrities and they are really just average looking, IMO- although, Danny Shirley (lead singer of Confederate Railroad) is a lot taller than I thought- I saw Ann Margaret up close on the ship I was on the Navy.  She was very petite and had freckles- a lot of freckles. She grew into quite a looker-


They say never meet your heros.  You'll be disappointed.  Like when Stewey met Tom Cruise


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Sophia Loren was a true beauty


And she remained hot late in life.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I LOVED Annette Funicello when I was a kid
> 
> View attachment 449687


My dad loved her.  He also loved Maude's daughter.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a 10, unless the scale was 1 -15- I used to have crush on Crystal Bowersox when she was on American idol, but I got over it and her- she's proved to be pretty much a ding bat-
> 
> I remember when I was 21 or 22 I was working at a service station (before they became gas stations) and a girl came out from the restroom taking the key back to the office- something about her made me weak in the knees and I had to sit down in the car I was cleaning the back side windows on- whew!


Reminds me of Kelly Pickler


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVED Annette Funicello when I was a kid
> ...


I got 3 words for you.  Marcia, Marcia, Marcia


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

noonereal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty.
> ...


Kim Kardashian is a 10 too from the waste up but her ass is gross.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > How about a young Cloris Leachman (RIP)?
> ...


Jessica Simpson was hot



Today


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


Rihanna has the goofy nose = not good looking 
Arianna --very sexy


----------



## Rocko (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.



Nah J-ho is a 7. Arianna is stunning - she’s a 10 if I ever saw one.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> I always had celebrity crushes on Ann Margret and Natalie Wood but their pictures have already been posted.


Wood yes--Margret no


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

JHO is a ho
Look everyone---look at my A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!
WTF is this shit?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

harmonica said:


> JHO is a ho
> Look everyone---look at my A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!
> WTF is this shit?
> View attachment 450129


actually it's:
look at my assHOLE


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> ...


Someone here said Arianna had too much work done.  What work has she had done?  They never show her ass.  Does she have a fat/big ass?  I hope not.  In my mind it's perfect.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

harmonica said:


> JHO is a ho
> Look everyone---look at my A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!
> WTF is this shit?
> View attachment 450129


For her legs to still look that perfect at her age, she's proud.  Look.  Not one blemish or celluloid or nothing.  I would have her blow me that way then I'd fuck her.  So hot.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JHO is a ho
> ...


I'm not impressed with her---and her idiotic ass crap makes her worse


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JHO is a ho
> ...


they show too much


----------



## Rocko (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I’m not sure if she’s had any plastic surgery, but either way her beauty is undeniable


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 29, 2021)

I liked Joan Collins- she was the penultimate high class slut


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 29, 2021)

I LOVE this woman singing Go Rest High on That Mountain with Vince Gill- Patty Loveless


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 29, 2021)

Watch Moragne look at Chris- if a woman ever looked at me like she does him I'd be all over her like white on rice


----------



## lg325 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sade


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 29, 2021)

.


*



Marie Avgeropoulos*


.​


----------



## Rocko (Jan 29, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> *View attachment 450186
> ...



she‘s nice. Many Greek women are hairy, no offense if you’re a Greek woman


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

What supposedly grown man still 'ranks' women by number? Is the OP 13 years old?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 450176


Who is that? Pretty but not hot


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> *View attachment 450186
> ...


She’s an 11. Know why? She’s Greek


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rocko said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I’m a Greek man and very offended


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.


So who famous do you think is perfect? Or did you just come here to piss on the rest of us and ruin the thread?


----------



## lg325 (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 450176
> ...


Thats my Mom.   (just kidding, its Liz Taylor)


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

lg325 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > lg325 said:
> ...


She had 8 husbands.  I was jealous of all of them except her last


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.
> ...




No one is "perfect," little boy. You salivate on cue just because something from pop culture is waggled in front of your glassy eyes. Pathetic.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are such a angry little bitch. No fun. I bet you only do missionary


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ok then in your opinion who’s a 9?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Women aren't numbers, little boy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are such a fucking square. If you were going to start a thread about this subject, how would you have worded it? And how many pages would it take for your thread to die?

Notice you’ve killed this thread? You’re always killing threads. Even the fun silly ones. Stick to politics closet boy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rocko said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


You guys notice unkotare showed up suddenly the thread is dead? He’s a thread killer.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Really, Fonz?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Notice he can’t even get himself to have some fun and tell us who turns him on. Lucy lu, Margaret cho?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No one is saying they are. We were ranking just their looks, not all of they’re other characteristics. Is it immature? Perhaps, but immaturity isn’t exclusive to just this thread.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Hey I’m thinking about buying a condo in ft lauderdale. Belarus wants to move. I might buy a place and charge her rent to pay the mortgage, taxes, association dues. I would live there Jan thru april come back in may but she stays in Florida.

Shes an 8. At least now she is. 27 years old. I can see her falling to a 7 when she gets older. Maybe even a 6.  Right now vavoom! I can’t even look at a 40 year old woman and get a boner.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

Rocko said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You have to understand the OP's infantile attitude in the aggregate. He has a long record of speaking about women the way only a nervous 13 year-old would. It's either the world's worst case of arrested development, or the world's worst overcompensation by a middle-aged virgin.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2021)

There it is again. What grown man talks about getting a "boner"? It's embarrassing to witness.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 29, 2021)

.






*Katheryn Winnick*

.​


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There it is again. What grown man talks about getting a "boner"? It's embarrassing to witness.


Who would you rather bang Margaret chow or Awkwafina?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 450342
> 
> ...


She looks perfect. I’d give that a ten.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


When’s the last time you had sex and more than just you got off?


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.




no.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.
> ...


He wants men to not be men. This is what mothers did to us in the 70s, 80s and 90s that completely changed society. Women would say it’s better now but look at our fatherless problem. The two parent families are no more.

I watch my brother and his wife raise their two boys. Tough even for two people even if you have a lot of money. Now compare them to a poor woman trying to do it herself.

Anyways, our mothers raised us generation xers to respect women. Don’t objectify them. Respect them. Treat them as equals. Partners. Bla bla. So they raised a generation of pussy men.

Now take our sisters. Who raised them? Tough guys who did objectify women. They were the king of the castle. Head of the household. So women our age respect men like that. Not us pussies who were raised by liberal mothers. Who by the way married men who were the heads of their households.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2021)

Speaking of dehumanizing women for sexual purposes, reminds me of a story.


I was at a strip club, quite some time ago, and not really into it, too sober maybe? But my friends were having a good time and sexy girls are sexy girls.

But, the place was crowded and we were off to the side, and I noticed that I could see back into the changing room behind the stage.

Not really that big of a thing at a strip club, since once they put on their costumes, they will come out, closer to you, to take them off in better light.


At one point I looked back there and one of the girls was sitting there in costume, taking a break, and reading a book.


Maybe it was the beer finally hitting, but seeing her read a book, strangely HUMANIZED her and made her incredibly hot to me, at that instant. 


I really find smart attractive in a woman.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




My parents were older, the previous generation. I think that really, really benefited me. 


But yes, my wife and I have seen how hard it is to raise ONE child with TWO parents and decent money. 

And yes, we do see that single mothers are really set up to fail.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The main point I wanted to make was baby boomers like unkotare were raised to be total pussies.

Unkotare was a wrestler. I can’t imagine with his personality he had many friends in the team. What guy doesn’t objectify women?

And unkotare defends trump. A guy who said he grabs women’s pussies. Funny I can’t locker room talk here but he gave trump a pass. Another example of conservatives holding us liberals to a higher standard.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> Speaking of dehumanizing women for sexual purposes, reminds me of a story.
> 
> 
> I was at a strip club, quite some time ago, and not really into it, too sober maybe? But my friends were having a good time and sexy girls are sexy girls.
> ...


What beautiful celebrity women do you think are smart?

Sarah Silverman? Angelina Jolie? Jennifer Anniston? Taylor Swift? Beyoncé?

I found this


LISA KUDROW. The Friends star has a degree in biology from Vassar College and once worked with her father--a world-renowned headache specialist--on a study about hemispheric dominance. ... 
MAYIM BIALIK. ... 
*NATALIE PORTMAN*. ... 
*ALLISON WILLIAMS*. ... 
CINDY CRAWFORD. ... 
JODIE FOSTER. ... 
MIRA SORVINO. ... 
KATE BECKINSALE.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I would bet that Unkotare did not support that locker room talk. To be fair. 


And yes to the baby boomer males being raised badly.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of dehumanizing women for sexual purposes, reminds me of a story.
> ...




Angelia Jolie for sure, though she needs to watch about becoming too thin.


Claire Danes is very pretty and comes across as very smart.

Kate Beckinsale, is smoking, she comes across as very NICE, not so sure about especially smart. (though dating your producer, is certainly NOT dumb)


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now unkotare can see we aren’t just objectifying these women. We do care whats upstairs.

Someone in another thread posted that picture of jlo at the super bowl. Her ass is to the camera and her ass and legs are absolutely perfect. Not for her age. For any age. Perfect. And she’s bent over so her head is upside down facing the crowd. So in other words she could suck your dick from that position and then you stick it in doggy style or maybe even anal.

It was that picture that got me to start this thread. So if anyone’s to blame for me objectifying women it’s Jlo.

I always say I wouldn’t bang a 50 year old. Of course shes an exception. I think Marisa tomey is too. She’s super hot.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 450342
> 
> ...


I love chanel west coast from the show Ridiculousness


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 30, 2021)

.





*Kate Beckinsale*

.​


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 450608
> 
> ...


Perfect. Kelly Preston was fine back in her day god rest her soul


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 450608
> 
> ...


How did he get her?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



MEN are not little boys, fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ...The two parent families are no more.
> ...



That is not true.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> I watch my brother and his wife raise their two boys. ...




What about your own?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> Anyways, our mothers raised us generation xers to respect women. Don’t objectify them. Respect them. Treat them as equals. Partners. Bla bla. So they raised a generation of pussy men.
> ....



Respecting women is no excuse for whatever made YOU a pussy man.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> .....Now take our sisters. Who raised them? Tough guys who did objectify women. They were the king of the castle. Head of the household. So women our age respect men like that. Not us pussies who were raised by liberal mothers. Who by the way married men who were the heads of their households.




Demonstrating AGAIN that you understand nothing about being a man. My sister could kick your pussy ass by herself, but growing up the mere suggestion of disrespect to her would bring a visit from my brothers and I. No one ever needed a second visit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ... baby boomers like unkotare ...




Your math is off, of course.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> .... I can’t imagine with his personality he had many friends in the team. ....




You guess wrong - AGAIN. A bunch of us were texting just last night to organize a reunion in the spring. Takes some planning as guys are all over the country and the world by now.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> ...
> 
> I would bet that Unkotare did not support that locker room talk. To be fair.
> ...


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)

These are nice:


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Again, saying things like "get her." Only a nervous little boy talks like that.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Which do you prefer fag?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...The two parent families are no more.
> ...


I knew you’d say that. Idiot


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You know I don’t have kids. Can’t afford them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I am not a pussy man I’m more of an ass man. Or tit man. Or even a Face man. All pussy is good i don’t judge them except for smell


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You never get her. That’s why you never say it


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 450683


Who’s that? Wow


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 450688


Who’s this? Another wow. You think unkotare could get her?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > .....Now take our sisters. Who raised them? Tough guys who did objectify women. They were the king of the castle. Head of the household. So women our age respect men like that. Not us pussies who were raised by liberal mothers. Who by the way married men who were the heads of their households.
> ...


It took more than one of you? Pussies.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> These are nice:
> View attachment 450678
> View attachment 450680


Who’s the second one?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ok he overlooked it.

Actually he claims he didn’t vote for trump


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You’re trying to police morality on a message board in a thread titled who’s a ten.

you can’t even get yourself to say who you think is a real beauty.

You and your wrestling buddy’s can talk about coach hastert


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 30, 2021)

.






*Bridget Moynahan*​
.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 450770
> 
> ...


Yea that’s a ten


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


A 7 maybe 8


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Have you heard her play?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Definitely a 10...what a voice!!!!!!!!


Greg


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There it is again. What grown man talks about getting a "boner"? It's embarrassing to witness.


I was walking my dog the other day and after I was going to Belarus to get laid. I had such a boner and it was rubbing in a way while I was thinking about what I was going to do to her.

Oh sorry bro. I meant What I was going to do with her. Not do to her. Real men don’t talk that way. Except for every man I know. Maybe you’re not a real man?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Talent will definitely raise the number.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Settle this for unkotare and I. Have you ever heard a guy say “oh what I wouldn’t do to that” when they saw a pretty woman?

Have you ever heard a guy say, “ boy what I would do with her”

In my experience guys dont talk like that. They say what I wouldnt do to that, not with that.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who’s that? Wow


Random online babe.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who’s this? Another wow. You think unkotare could get her?


Jessica Biel. Already taken.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Hey ladies. Who do you think is a ten?


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who’s the second one?


Kelly Ripa's Daughter Lola Consuelos


----------



## Bobob (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


I don't know about Angela Jolie because I like a little meat on the bones.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How old are you? And you’ve ‘chosen’ not to marry? Confirmed bachelor? Yeah, that’s what people used to call your sort in polite company. Keep pretending you are interested in females. Everyone really, really believes you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Because I say what is true.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 30, 2021)

.





*Amber Heard*

.​


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So does every internet tough guy. Let’s face it. You don’t have wrestling buddies. You aren’t any fun. You don’t even locker room talk.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No one would marry me I snore really loud


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah, that’s why.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 30, 2021)

.





*Jessica Lucas*​
.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> .....Let’s face it. You don’t have wrestling buddies. Y...........



Typical democrat. Reality is too uncomfortable for you, so you ignore it and make up one you prefer to believe in.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 30, 2021)

Adriana Lima


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2021)

AquaAthena said:


> View attachment 450952
> Adriana Lima


What about a guy? I think the best looking guy is angel Garza wwe superstar


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2021)

Likkmee said:


>


Jamie Lee Curtis? I remember in that Eddie Murphy movie trading places she showed her boobs. She was hot. But not a ten. Sorry. I’ll give her a 9 in her prime. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I just said boob not breast. How immature


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 31, 2021)

View attachment 451132View attachment 451132

*Jon Hamm ( Don Draper-Mad Men)*


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I’m listening to this woman sing with darryl hall on Live from Daryls Place. Ever watch this show? He jams with other famous artists. She may not be a ten but she is when she’s singing





Grace Potter


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 31, 2021)

.





*Heath Ledger*
(now deceased)

.​


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 31, 2021)

*David Gandy*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 31, 2021)

*Jamie Dorman



*


----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2021)

actress  Lynn Hamilton  married to Werener Klemperer who played Col.Klink on Hogans Heros


----------



## Godboy (Feb 5, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I read years ago that TV adds about 20 lbs to a person- I've met a few celebrities and they are really just average looking, IMO- although, Danny Shirley (lead singer of Confederate Railroad) is a lot taller than I thought- I saw Ann Margaret up close on the ship I was on the Navy.  She was very petite and had freckles- a lot of freckles. She grew into quite a looker-
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Feb 5, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Now that’s a total babe


----------



## Rocko (Feb 5, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 450687



Scarlet Johansson?


----------



## Godboy (Feb 5, 2021)

AquaAthena said:


> View attachment 451132View attachment 451132
> 
> *Jon Hamm ( Don Draper-Mad Men)*
> View attachment 451135


Not to be crass, but have you heard the "big dick" rumors about him? Check this out, lol!


----------



## Rocko (Feb 5, 2021)

Godboy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 451132View attachment 451132
> ...



Come on bro lol


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 5, 2021)

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You agree? There is something about her I just love. Most people hate her voice and I even love that. She weighs 100 lbs.

Do you know her? She’s also a rapper. I don’t think she’ll ever be taken seriously as a rapper. She should not quit her job as co host of ridiculousness. Easy money and no one would know who she was if not for the show.

I sent her a message she needs to get on a popular cartoon. Her voice is perfect for a cartoon character And they make a lot of money plus it’s easy.

Do you know who plays mortys mom on rick and Morty? Remember this girl from rosanne and scrubs?





She was the second Becky on Rosanne.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 5, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Rapper huh? That’s a turn on. I like my chicks stupid.

Yeah I remember one of the Becky’s  was a hottie


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 5, 2021)

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


The only turnoff is when she gets angry she starts talking ghetto.




Does it turn you off if you know a white girl dated a black guy? It does me. Just being honest.

But then I see who she’s dating and maybe an nba player wouldn’t be so bad


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2021)

.




*
Brittany Murphy*

.​


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 5, 2021)

Rocko said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 450687
> ...


And two fun bags.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 5, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...



You’re my kind of guy Orange!


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 10, 2021)

Women WANT to be objectified.  Try a quick experiment: For every single female that has been mentioned in this thread, check them out on Google Images.  I guarantee you will find HUNDREDS of pictures of each and every one of them, and each one represents an occasion when they brought together a virtual team of artists to make them look - basically - like a fabulous piece of ass.

They are not doing this to manifest their talents or intellect or good taste.  Their hair is colored and shaped, their skin is powdered and shaded, lips, boobs, legs, ass...EVERYTHING, for a single purpose - to look sexually attractive.

If you candidly ASKED THEM if this was their purpose in being photographed all those times, looking as sexually alluring as possible, they would emphatically deny it.  But that's all part of the psychological game they play.

For better or worse, unless a woman is deformed, as long as she is reasonably healthy, her beauty can be manufactured, either with cosmetic surgery or a lot of artistic input  from the makeup, hair, costume, and other specialists who prepare them for the camera.  We could all name "beauties" in show biz who are homely as hell but are made to look good using all the tools available for a Hollywood personality.

Contrarily, when you watch programming and films from Britain, they are not anywhere near as obsessed with natural beauty as Americans are.  In fact many of the major stars from across the pond are either plain or downright homely.  Look at the whole female cast of Downton Abbey and you won't find a single woman who is conspicuously pretty.

And I suppose that's a good thing.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 10, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I LOVE this woman singing Go Rest High on That Mountain with Vince Gill- Patty Loveless
> 
> View attachment 450152




she looks like a fatso


----------



## noonereal (Feb 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.



Nope. but, so what?


----------



## noonereal (Feb 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> So who famous do you think is perfect?



Shakira Shakira


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2021)

noonereal said:


> she looks like a fatso


Get your eyes checked


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 11, 2021)

noonereal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > It is possible to appreciate beautiful women without completely objectifying and dehumanizing them. It really is ok to grow up.
> ...


I didn’t write that unkotard did


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 11, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > she looks like a fatso
> ...


Linebacker shoulders


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Linebacker shoulders


get your eyes checked














and she was 60 something years old in that video- and line backer doesn't equate to "fatso"


----------



## noonereal (Feb 11, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > she looks like a fatso
> ...




nah, she is a heifer

she has no appeal to the élite 

she is purely beer drinking meat

peace


----------



## noonereal (Feb 11, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Linebacker shoulders
> ...



she sure would be tough to knock over


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2021)

noonereal said:


> nah, she is a heifer
> 
> she has no appeal to the élite
> 
> ...


and I give a fuck about the elite?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2021)

.





*Natalie Portman*​
*.*


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2021)

noonereal said:


> she sure would be tough to knock over


You aren't though- you're a push over and you need your eyes examined-


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2021)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## lg325 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gloria Stuart played old Rose in the movie Titanic. This is her in the 1930s


----------



## noonereal (Feb 13, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > nah, she is a heifer
> ...



you likely are not evolved enough to care, I can see that


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 14, 2021)

In "real life" I look at skin texture as a part of the looks criteria- back when I had cable and HD watching old movies I have to say, skin texture was hidden by make up - the HD showed just how poor a job make-up artist did- I often wondered how they kept from cracking up looking at each other-


----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2021)

*Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who’s a 10?



 I am not a number; I am a free man!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 14, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Jayne Mansfield was Marilyn 2.0



  An odd bit of trivia.

  This bumper on the back of trucks is known as a _“Mansfield Bar”_.  And yes, that name is a reference to Jayne Mansfield.

  Ms. Mansfield was killed in a terrible automotive accident in 1967, when the car in which she was r8iding rear-ended a truck, and went under it. The top of the roof was sheered off of the car, and both Ms. Mansfield and her driver were instantly killed.  Two children in the back seat came away with only minor injuries.

  Jayne Mansfield's death prompted legislation that required this bar on the back of trucks, to reduce the chance of this sort of accident happening.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 14, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Linebacker shoulders
> ...


You know who was hot but never did it for me? Shania Twain


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 14, 2021)

.






*Amanda Cerny*

.​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2021)

Jennifer Lopez.... meh....

Jennifer Lawrence twice as better looking..


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 14, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 457236
> ...


Agreed. What does she do?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 14, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jennifer Lopez.... meh....
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence twice as better looking..


Big old natural titties too.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 14, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 457236
> ...


I looked her up. Ho do you know who she is? What do you watch that she’s in?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I looked her up. Ho do you know who she is? What do you watch that she’s in?


.

I'm not as old as dirt ... 
Nah, it's more a matter of what you are exposed to, and the interests you have.
Movies, television shows, media or whatever ... Are still tailored to your interests.


​
.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 15, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I looked her up. Ho do you know who she is? What do you watch that she’s in?
> ...


This is proof how much better pretty people have it from the rest of us. If you did what she’s doing would I find it to be good? Hell no. This is only watchable because the woman doing it is hot


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> This is proof how much better pretty people have it from the rest of us. If you did what she’s doing would I find it to be good? Hell no. This is only watchable because the woman doing it is hot


.

I get it ... You are interested in the hotness.
My point is that there is hotness in a lot of places, doing a lot of things ... 
*With or without you ...* 








*Raequel Hoffman



*​
.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 18, 2021)

Jinx Dawson

Age...70.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.



Charleze Theron still gives me pause. Similar with Naomi Watts. Hallie Berry is fine as wine. Selma Hayak is ridiculously good looking.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Always a TEN in our hearts. Covid is EVIL!!!





Greg


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## 9thIDdoc (Feb 26, 2021)

Ursula Andress


----------



## lg325 (Feb 26, 2021)

For those of us in to drag racing in the 1970s may remember this young woman


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


Whenever I meet a 10 I seduce and impregnate them.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> ...


And god is ok with that?


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 28, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


God doesn't exist, jackass.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 2, 2021)

This one comes with music


----------



## lg325 (Mar 2, 2021)

Leslie Parrish  one of my favs. Played in all types of movies  and tv shows. Here she is  Daisy Mae in Lil Abner . Amazing what God and DNA can   create


----------



## lg325 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 25, 2021)

Brigitte.....Brigitte.....Brigittee


----------



## lg325 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 26, 2021)

My brothers big crush.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 26, 2021)

Hottest woman I have ever seen....

*Laetitia Casta



*


----------



## westwall (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm probably dating myself, but these are the women i had the hots for back in the day






Jane Birkin





Raquel, of course





Sydne Rome





Marianne Faithful






Catherine, oh my yes, Catherine!

The new crop of ladies are likewise beautiful, but my mind always goes back to these gorgeous women.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 8, 2021)

A 10 for the sophisticated ,confident gentleman. Kim Novak.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2021)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 477885    A 10 for the sophisticated ,confident gentleman. Kim Novak.


A confident, sophisticated gentleman doesn't assign women numbers.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 19, 2021)

From the other side. In high school the what we called the'' Alpha Girls.'' Voted me a 7 and stated they would never date me or invite me to a party but wouldn't mind sneaking behind the dumpsters with me during lunch period.  I didn't find this out until years later. My response: '' So now the tell me!''


----------



## kseeding (Apr 21, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > How about a young Cloris Leachman (RIP)?
> ...


Totally agreed! It would be really nice if old fashion wears will be notable again in this era.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 21, 2021)

Christine McIntyre, the favorite leading lady for the Three Stooges.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 19, 2022)

MSN
		


PM of Finland


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 19, 2022)

Jennifer Lawrence in Silver Lining Playbook... holy cow.


----------



## Bobob (Jan 19, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jennifer Lawrence in Silver Lining Playbook... holy cow.
> 
> View attachment 590181


Got any more of those?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2022)

.

*Kristen Bell*





.​


----------



## Bobob (Jan 19, 2022)

Holy shit!!!! More


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2022)

Y'all need to get out more.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Holy shit!!!! More


.

*Jennifer Connely*





.​


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 19, 2022)

So the most important questions in this regard is whether women primp themselves in order to look sexy to men.  Obviously (a) they would all deny it, and (b) the answers are all over the lot.

At the Gym today (L A Fitness, McCandless Crossing, Pittsburgh) I made note of a young woman working out who had two outstanding traits - as I saw it:  First, she was quite homely, and Second, the bottom half of her body was spectacularly well shaped.  No verbal description would be adequate to describe it.  Breathtaking.

She was wearing cammo-patterned "tights" that were somewhat tighter and better fitting than the skin given to her by Gawd.

Was she dressed in this manner in order to draw visual attention to the most attractive aspect of her appearance?  If so, she was successful.

I wonder if she later told her friends that all the "old guys" at the gym were ogling her.


----------



## Jets (Jan 19, 2022)

Does plus size count?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


I agree with* Angelina Jolie*
Other than her, I'm not a fan of huge behinds.


----------



## Bobob (Jan 20, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Jennifer Connely*
> 
> ...


Keep 'em commin'. They are all WOWS


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I just saw a Jennifer lopez commercial. What a beauty. I’m sure in person I could find some flaw that would drop her to a 9 or 8 but just from what we see on tv, Shes perfect. Even for her age. Who else is a ten?
> 
> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,
> 
> And for the ladies and gay guys, who are some guys you think are tens? Check out angel garza in the wwe. I’m not gay but I can tell he’s a stud.


Beauty is in inside


----------



## Bobob (Jan 20, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> Beauty is in inside


oye!!!


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 20, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> I wonder if she later told her friends that all the "old guys" at the gym were ogling her.


.

Or maybe, just maybe ... She'll have a great lunch with her friends and won't think about you at all.

Or ... Maybe she'll take the self-confidence you helped provide her with at the gym back to her corner office in the Park Building ...
And fire that sorry jackass dude, in Accounting, who cannot do his job correctly the moment she walks through the door.

Never assume she is thinking what you are thinking ...  

.​


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> oye!!!


I had placemats made from that.On of my guys lost 60 lbs since Halloween


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2022)

Bernadette Peters


----------



## westwall (Jan 20, 2022)

Still a looker after all these years


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 20, 2022)

And who can forget Adrianne Barboob........  Uummmmm Barbeau.


----------



## Peace (Jan 20, 2022)

Ana de Armas for me…


----------



## Peace (Jan 20, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Bernadette Peters


I believe every male had a crush on her gay or not!


----------



## lg325 (Jan 20, 2022)

The thing is once all that makeup comes off those models and actresses they are a little overweight plain looking and like to eat out and watch baseball.. All people are 10s on the screen and in magazines.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Arianna grande, Rihanna, Angelina Jolie, Chanel west coast, Jennifer Lawrence,


Aka the dumb lib hollywood bitch kennel club

no thanks


----------

